# Most unique Mother's Day gift!



## christiana (May 10, 2008)

I was thrilled to get a surprise box from FedEx yesterday and really, really surprised when I opened it to find six cans of Alaskan Wild Red Salmon! He knows I do love to make salmon croquettes and I have never, ever had this quality salmon to cook with! Its likely no other mother will receive or be as thrilled to get salmon for Mother's Day but I was most happy! Being a chef makes him appreciate it also as he sent himself some too!
Anyone here also love salmon croquettes?


----------



## Ivan (May 10, 2008)

christiana said:


> Anyone here also love salmon croquettes?



Well, I'll eat about anything, but that does sound good. Never had 'em.


----------



## christiana (May 10, 2008)

Well, here's how to make the very best there is!

1 large can salmon, do not remove bones or liquid
1 small finely chopped onion
1 egg, beaten
Parsley as desired
Mix all that with a fork and then add,
crushed saltines, just enough to take up extra liquid but remain moist

Form patties one at a time and hand coat with cornmeal, which is very lightly salted.
Place in skillet of hot oil and turn when brown and crusty and do the same on the other side.
Eat as soon as ready and enjoy! Delicious and healthy!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 10, 2008)

Don't know about croquettes. But where I come from we call those Salmon patties.  They are great served with mac and cheese, peas, and cornbread. YUM.


----------



## christiana (May 10, 2008)

cro·quette (kr-kt)
n.
A small cake of minced food, such as poultry, vegetables, or fish, that is usually coated with bread crumbs and fried in deep fat.

Well, if we're going to get technical! LOL That is the definition from the 'free dictionary' online. I think 'patties' and 'croquettes' are pretty much the same thing, determined by which part of the country you're from. I think this recipe came originally from Louisiana where they love the cajun soul food! I'm not sure as my mother made them as I grew up and we loved them and I carried it on with all of my kids also.
Love your menu! Sounds great! Do we add blackeye peas and cornbread? Whew! Lets eat!


----------



## Augusta (May 11, 2008)

I have some canned wild Alaskan salmon, I might try this. Mine are small cans like tuna cans and there aren't any bones in it. Would I use two of these then? Or half the recipe? Sounds really good.


----------



## turmeric (May 11, 2008)

Okay, okay, I'm hungry already! Sounds delicious!


----------



## christiana (May 11, 2008)

Yes, I would use two cans. I think my cans are 7.5 ounces each so two would likely equal a full size can.

My son called today and had made the croquettes with his Wild Red Sockeye Salmon and said they were delicious! I'll try mine this week!

Enjoy!


----------



## staythecourse (May 11, 2008)

> Well, here's how to make the very best there is!
> 
> 1 large can salmon, do not remove bones or liquid
> 1 small finely chopped onion
> ...



I'm doing the same right now with mackerel. I am a fish eater.

I laughed at James' post. I had no idea I was eating croquettes!


----------



## jwithnell (May 11, 2008)

I grew up with croquettes, but haven't had them in years! Now that you've posted the recipe, I bet it would work with a lot of flaked seafood. My kids would probably love them too.

About funny mother's day gifts, my husband gave me an electric screwdriver a few years ago. The other guys at church thought he was nuts, but I loved it! I do most of the tinkering around here.


----------

